# Anyone Have A........



## BerettaMan (Feb 4, 2006)

Colt Woodsman First Series-Circa. 1931? Would like to know where I can get more mags for mine.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Here you go Numrich has them. http://www.e-gunparts.com/itemnumber.asp


----------



## Tigerseye (Nov 27, 2006)

Also, you can try

www.eskimo.com/~rayburn/woodsman


----------



## 0440 (Dec 3, 2007)

*magazines*

you can also try: www.edssportshop.com for hard to find mags.


----------

